# Dead Leaf ooth



## SoCalMantis (Jul 13, 2006)

My Dessicata female laid a nice ooth recently after I bred her twice with 2 different males...I'm not sure what are the ideal conditions to successfully hatch the ooth....humidity? Temp? Any help would be great.

Steve


----------



## Vlodek (Jul 14, 2006)

Over here is caresheet for D. Diesicacta :

http://www.mantidkingdom.com/desiccata.php


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 14, 2006)

i couldn't find that site i know it changed name but i type into google mintiskingdom and get the old one which now is not mantises and type in mantidkingdom and it does not get found


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 14, 2006)

Just like keeping any dead leaf mantis, D. Dessicata ooth needs high humidity, spray twice a day. If it is dry, only few nymphs will hatch out. Temperature of 80-85F will be alright.


----------

